# Chain Saw Mount



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

I just got a Dewalt 60 volt 16" chain saw and this works great! I have been cutting trees from 26" up to 36" with no problem and most of my trees are white & water oaks.

It will run a few hours on the battery glade I got a few more but after marker ones.
To mount it to my tractor all I did is tape the blade protector to the FEL arm than used some 125 lbs cable ties them removed the tape. The blade protector is made from some heavy duty plastic.

My land is not flat so it stayed in place for over 2 days now so I am happy with the mount and it did not cost me anything but a few bucks in cable ties. The saw is about 10 lbs with out the battery.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Idea Mrsig


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Mine just goes in the bucket. or in the cab, on the floor, with me. The gas one. I don't do electric cordless saws, just hand tools like drills and such.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Looks good, does it hamper view in any way.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Mine just goes in the bucket. or in the cab, on the floor, with me. The gas one. I don't do electric cordless saws, just hand tools like drills and such.


Put chainsaw and 3 batteries in bucket, went out to scoop up brush with pallet forks, dumped 4 loads on top of other loads, went back and started to cut some trees, UH OH, wheres my chainsaw and batteries, had to go digging thru a very big pile of brush. Never again will I put tools in bucket.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Just be careful to no whack a limb with chainsaw….that one may be so light it doesn’t matter, curious if holding by cutting bar and bouncing around if it would damage the saw?


----------



## JillMitsi2244 (Aug 4, 2021)

macdoesit said:


> Put chainsaw and 3 batteries in bucket, went out to scoop up brush with pallet forks, dumped 4 loads on top of other loads, went back and started to cut some trees, UH OH, wheres my chainsaw and batteries, had to go digging thru a very big pile of brush. Never again will I put tools in bucket.


Lol yup. Thankfully I learnt with just a big chain. Pushed up a couple logs on the way back to shed... a week later wanted to go collect another fallen tree... "Where's the chain!!!? Crap." Lol. 
I'm going to build a carry box between the roll bars.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

macdoesit said:


> Looks good, does it hamper view in any way.


No not at all.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

So my chain saw mount I just notice the chain was starting to rip though the edge so after 9 months I thought that was a good run.

Upgrade time! I took quarter " PVC cut it to fit the sides so it was a super tight fit. I put RTV on the sides and snapped the PVC on. Now there is 0 flex.
Next did the same on the bottom & drilled to small holes in the bottom sides just in case for drainage. 

Than painted and mounted it up it should last years now.









Old next to new.









Now mounted.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

When I need it, I just put it in the FEL bucket along with the pre mix and bar oil. I don't want a chainsaw hanging off the side of the loader upright to get snagged on something and cause expensive damage. Either that or on the floor of the tractor.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

Forgot to post final photo.









SidecarFlip I use my bucket and grapple all the time so your way dose not work for me. I have lots of deep woods and I have never had any problems where it is mounted!
When I do a lot of tree work I keep bar lube & extra batterys in the backhoe bucket.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I understand, I don't have a grapple, I have no use for one.


----------



## ovrszd (11 mo ago)

macdoesit said:


> Put chainsaw and 3 batteries in bucket, went out to scoop up brush with pallet forks, dumped 4 loads on top of other loads, went back and started to cut some trees, UH OH, wheres my chainsaw and batteries, had to go digging thru a very big pile of brush. Never again will I put tools in bucket.


Me neither. I'm way too old and forgetful to try that.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I don't do battery powered chainsaws in the first place. I have 3 Stih's, 028 and MS 360 and a big brusier 075. People that use battery powered chainsaws I worry about.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> I don't do battery powered chainsaws in the first place. I have 3 Stih's, 028 and MS 360 and a big brusier 075. People that use battery powered chainsaws I worry about.



I thought that until I tried one......I don't have one but I have used one......They actually work good for small jobs in my opinion......


----------



## ovrszd (11 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> I thought that until I tried one......I don't have one but I have used one......They actually work good for small jobs in my opinion......


I've never used one. But I've heard several users say they are great for small short work.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Every one I've seen on YT seems to lack chain speed and the seem to be short on power too. For small jobs I have a Tanaka top handle arborists saw with a 10" bar, Good tiny saw. Had a super expensive Stihl top handle saw that went back. Was a piece of under powered junk.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I bungee mine to the homemade log skidder I have on the back of my tractor, along with the gas and oil. I beat up a little gear by transporting in the bucket and deciding to do a little on the spot clean up on the way to the work site!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If I need to cut limbs, my little saw goes on the floor of my tractor. I don't heat with wood so I don't cut trees anyway. Just storm damage. All of that goes into the burn pile to roast. I'm a pyro anyway.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's not about your little saw Flip, it's about how another member goes about *HIS* daily chores and how he found a solution that fits *HIS* needs.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

pogobill said:


> It's not about your little saw Flip, it's about how another member goes about *HIS* daily chores and how he found a solution that fits *HIS* needs.


This entire forum is about SidecarFlip, his life and adventures.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm good with it. Different strokes for different folks. I have no desire to hang a saw off the side of the tractor and chance it getting wiped out on a tree. I played that with a door years ago and that cost me almost a grand to replace. Don't work for me at all and my daily chores don't involve cutting up storm damaged limbs anyway. My 'daily chores' involve fixing screw up that people do to their loader buckets and fixing the screw up's Kubota has done to their backhoe dippersticks, which seem to be a regular repair lately.

My loader buckets have plenty of room in them to tote about anything I need to tote to the woods and even as old as I am, I never forget to remove the 'stuff' before I use the bucket.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Hacke said:


> This entire forum is about SidecarFlip, his life and adventures.


Tell you want. I'm done posting and will not ever post a damn thing again. That make you happy? Goodbye.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

SidecarFlip said:


> Tell you want. I'm done posting and will not ever post a damn thing again. That make you happy? Goodbye.


Not happy at all. I would rather see a change in the behavior, due to the criticisms you have recieved. I am sure you will contribute, if the postings stay within the limits of a thread's subject.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

SidecarFlip said:


> I logged back in to tell you that you can kiss my ass. You are nothing but a foreign cretin to me. I'm done with this forum for all time. You can keep on keeping on until you die. Maybe when Russia bombs your ass into oblivion you'll get right, but I doubt it.
> 
> At 72 years old I'm not changing my program for you or anyone else. Be happy. I'll take my knowledge elsewhere. Again, I'm outta here. I find this forum to be all about people with issues that come here for advice and once the issue is fixed, never come back again. Most of them don't even bother to say thanks or kiss my ass or anything.
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for you.


----------



## ovrszd (11 mo ago)

I've only saw two loss of members that was good. This isn't one of them.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's never good to lose a member, I'm afraid.


----------



## Toolsteel (Aug 1, 2019)

Flip 
you need to stay; if others don’t like it then they should leave.
too many people take things personal these days, everyone wants the right or freedom to be themselves as long as everyone else’s opinion is the same as theirs. 🤔


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I apologize for causing so much sadness, this foreign cretin signs off as well.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Toolsteel said:


> Flip
> you need to stay; if others don’t like it then they should leave.
> too many people take things personal these days, everyone wants the right or freedom to be themselves as long as everyone else’s opinion is the same as theirs. 🤔


We agree to disagree. We are here to help each other and encourage participation, not the opposite.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hacke said:


> I apologize for causing so much sadness, this foreign cretin signs off as well.


I can't say you have ever created any sadness. No need to apologise.


----------



## ovrszd (11 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> We agree to disagree. We are here to help each other and encourage participation, not the opposite.


Thanks for all you do Bill.

I have half a dozen "friends" on here that I know from another forum. I don't always agree with them nor they with me. But we are tolerant of each other. And having a relationship with them I understand their position. At least the best you can on a forum with people you've never met.

We all have our "bad" moments. Say something that is instantly taken wrong by someone. If that someone is having a bad moment their response will likely go over the top. Very hard to avoid that.

With all that said, this forum has no control over me. I am free to join and free to leave. I am free to post or remain quiet.

When Summer finally sets in I am outdoors and my involvement online minimizes. Sometimes to the point that friends online will contact me to see if I'm alright. But they get over that concern quickly when I start posting daily again in the Fall.


----------

